# New in Australia



## paulis_00_15

Hi,

I am from Colombia l and I am planning to go live in Australia for att least a year starting in august of this year. I am having trouble deciding between Melbourne and Sydney. From what I understand, you can live in Sydney and still be walking distance to some beaches. In Melbourne, the beaches seem to only be close to the suburbs. so I would like someone who knows these areas to help me? On the other hand, I have read that Melbourne is a much more interesting place to live than Sydney and that the people are friendlier. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## jmcd16

They are both very big cities. Sydney is the 3rd most expensive city in the world to live in though... Melbourne made the list too, but not as high up there - if that makes a difference in your decision.

If you are interested in beaches, have you considered Gold Coast?


----------



## Editor

Hi Paulis_00_15

Do you have employment already arranged in Australia? As Jmcd16 commented, Melbourne and Sydney are two of the most expensive cities in the world to live in.

Regards,


Mark


----------



## oompaloompa

As a short term visitor, it may be a good idea to explore both Sydney + Melbourne. As others have noted, I would focus on finding accommodation that suits your budget first. Generally speaking most areas near the beach fetch a premium in accommodation rates. BTW there are no beaches within walking distance for both Sydney and Melbourne's CBD. With both cities, it is a short drive/bus ride/train ride/tram ride from city to beach.


----------



## paulis_00_15

I'm a student, then I must decide any city from my country, because the visa give me is if I pay school year, so I want to know which is best option for the two cities. I get work permit.


----------



## alvinmoe

If you want to live near beach and want to enjoy the life style, I would think Sydney would be better. Or may be you can also try Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide or Gold Coast.

Melbourne is a nice place, cheaper cost of living and also great food with a lot of good cafes but the weather can be too cold.

I would suggest you to check at Melbourne weather.



paulis_00_15 said:


> I'm a student, then I must decide any city from my country, because the visa give me is if I pay school year, so I want to know which is best option for the two cities. I get work permit.


----------



## ashleigh

Well, I don't have much insight about Melbourne, but I have lived in Sydney for a long while. Maybe the people are not as friendly as other people, but they're not that bad. Their attitude is that of other big cities, I guess, where you don't really care about random people on the street. But once you get to know them, they are nice. And some might strike conversations with you on the bus stop or something. True, Sydney is also expensive, but the pay is also good, and the expensiveness mostly lies in buying property. Food and everyday needs are not too expensive compared to the other cities.


----------



## PheekaJabal

Ashleigh Suggest me one thing...!
Is Melbourn is best for living or Sydney??
Hope you can suggest me well as you are living in Sydney.....


----------



## ashleigh

PheekaJabal said:


> Ashleigh Suggest me one thing...!
> Is Melbourn is best for living or Sydney??
> Hope you can suggest me well as you are living in Sydney.....


Hey PheekaJabal,

Sorry, but I haven't lived in Melbourne so I don't really know much about living there. However, I know people who do live there and they seem to be happy. In fact, most people I know who migrate to Australia seem to choose Melbourne over Sydney. I've also read that people in Melbourne are much nicer, and that the living costs are lower in Melbourne than in Sydney (as Sydney is the most expensive city in Australia). 
You could check out these websites which discuss which of the two cities is better for living:

Is Melbourne "better" than Sydney (or vice versa)? | The Urbanist

Moving from USA: Should I do Melbourne or Sydney? (taxi, living) - City-Data Forum

Dual citizenship - what I've learned from living in Sydney AND Melbourne | Valerie Khoo

Sorry I couldn't be of any more help. I hope you find the best city for you


----------



## bellatwain

When Im thinking of migrating to another place, Australia is the first thing that comes up to my mind.


----------



## MaryMar

My 2 cents worth try looking out of the city a little (you will get Student concession travel) and your accommodation will be cheaper and the beaches north or south of Sydney are prime. Areas north of Sydney such as Central coast are very commutable and Wollongong to the South. Both of these places are approx 1 hr via train which many do on a daily bases, (including me). I have lived in Sydney now on Central Coast, also lived in country Victoria. I personally do find Melbourne more friendly environment than Sydney however coming from Colombia, Melbourne is a lot colder than Sydney. 
Cheers


----------

